# Las Vegas Printers/Sellers



## MayanXic (Jan 30, 2007)

I have this crazy and possibly successful (and too easy to copy ) idea for tshirts. There are those little carts that sell tshirts but they're kinda generic designs. Then there are all the cheesy Las Vegas T's. This is different. I'll be in Vegas Sept 5 thru 11 and will have some samples made up if anyone wants to chat. Maybe we can work something out.


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm out in Vegas


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

If I build a time machine and go back about ten years, I'd still be in high school in Vegas!


----------

